# Problème images Apple TV et Airparrot



## Olivier B (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

j'utilise depuis peu l'apple TV (achat 2013) et AirParrot (last version 1.5) pour regarder depuis mon mac (OS X 10.8.3, achat début 2009) vers ma TV (720p HD 60Hz) en recopie :
- Des diaporamas sous Iphoto '09 (version 8.1.2)
- Des films (.AVI) via Quick time

Je remarque que parfois lors de la lecture les images sur ma TV ont une vitesse légèrement différente (mais très gênante !) de celle sur mon ordinateur *pendant quelques secondes* !? 

Dois je forcer 720p sur les préférences de AirParrot alors que le display retenu est 1280x800 ou autre chose à faire ?

De plus, la recopie d'écran ne s'affiche pas sur la totalité de mon écran TV 16:9 !?
Normal ?

Merci d'avance
Olivier B


----------



## Jozofa (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Pourquoi utilises tu Airparrot et pas Airplay ?

Pour Iphoto aucun soucis, et pour tes films il faudra bien entendu les convertir sous Itunes.

Mais peut-être auras tu moins de problème ?


----------



## Olivier B (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux faire directement, via airplay, de recopie écran sur ma TV avec mon apple TV au vu de la date de fabrication de mon ordi (début 2009)...

Je peux certes utiliser Itunes en convertissant mes films mais je voulais éviter cette manip récurrente et avec AirParrot, je peux directement faire cette recopie vidéo.
Je voudrais donc juste éviter : _les images sur ma TV ont une vitesse légèrement différente (mais très gênante !) de celle sur mon ordinateur pendant quelques secondes !? _

Une autre idée SVP ?
Merci
Olivier B


----------



## Alino06 (12 Juin 2013)

Tu as un iDevice (iPad ou iPhone) ?


----------



## Olivier B (12 Juin 2013)

J'ai bien un Ipad 1...


----------



## Alino06 (12 Juin 2013)

Olivier B a dit:


> J'ai bien un Ipad 1...



Alors tu peux installer Plex (sur ton Mac et sur ton iPad) et te servir de l'iPad pour balancer du contenu sur ta TV via AirPlay, ça fonctionne très bien nous en avons déjà longuement parlé ici


----------



## Olivier B (13 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

_Alors tu peux installer Plex (sur ton Mac et sur ton iPad) et te servir de l'iPad pour balancer du contenu sur ta TV via AirPlay_

J'utilise déjà Air vidéo (sur Ipad) et Air vidéo server (sur mac) et cela fonctionne bien...

Je voulais juste pouvoir me servir juste de mon mac (sans chercher l'Ipad) via AirParrot et sans que les images sur ma TV aient une vitesse légèrement différente (mais très gênante !) de celle sur mon ordinateur pendant quelques secondes !?

Cela ne devrait pas se passer non ?

Olivier B


----------



## Alino06 (13 Juin 2013)

Olivier B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> _Alors tu peux installer Plex (sur ton Mac et sur ton iPad) et te servir de l'iPad pour balancer du contenu sur ta TV via AirPlay_
> 
> ...



Ben tu sais si Apple n'a pas voulu activer la recopie vidéo sur les "vieilles" machines c'est surement pour éviter ce genre de désagrément.
Moi aussi sur mon feu iMac de 2009 avec AirParrot ce n'était pas fluide sur la TV


----------

